# Newbie from Ohio



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey buddy, welcome. There's a few of us who ride at BM/BW. Open house is this weekend too.


----------



## surf-the-earth (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks, man. I'm unfortunately working this weekend so I can't make the open house. I rode BM/BW a couple of times last season. I'm still a beginner so mostly worked on the basics at Summit and Buttermilk. Hoping to improve my skills more this season. Hope to see you around, Deviant.


----------

